

Ask HN: Hacker-friendly in Tokyo - broksen

I want to live in Tokyo for a few months this summer, I'm currently looking for a place to stay.
I like designing and building circuits, so I'd like to live someplace close to where I can get parts, and that has enough space for me to 
set up a workbench for soldering stuff, and desktop computer.<p>I can afford to spend up to $600/month. Anybody
here have any ideas?
======
patio11
You are going to have a very, very difficult time living in Tokyo for $600 a
month. Is that $600 you have budgeted out for rent or $600 total?

At $600 total it is, flatly, impossible for you unless you intend to sleep on
a park bench. At $600 for rent you can probably find somewhere in the Greater
Tokyo Metropolitan area (note: this is _huge_ and can be upwards of 3 hours
from Tokyo proper by train) which will take a foreigner for a few months
without requiring $2,000 worth of key money, but it will certainly not have a
workbench.

------
kqr2
Be sure to check out Akihbara -- the otaku and computer geek mecca:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akihabara>

